# Wekaf:  What's up?



## billc (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, something seems to be up with the WEKAF organization.  I do not really follow the sport aspects of the filipino arts, but I did attend a short seminar given by Mr. Tom Sipin last year.   Apparently he is part of whatever is going on, so, what's up?  For those who are involved in wekaf, what should I, as an outsider to your organization know about what is going on?  I ask as an FMA fan who also likes to keep up with power struggles in martial arts organizations.  Let the fun begin, thank you.


----------



## Tony49 (Aug 22, 2011)

Due to possible lawyer/Judge involvement, it is wise to stay far far away from this.  If you really want to know I suggest you go to the WEKAFUSA facebook page http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000802812831&sk=wall and if you can get an invite the WEKAF Group http://www.facebook.com/groups/wekafusainc/ page you can look at that info as well.


----------



## billc (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Tony 49, I'll check that out.


----------

